# www.ebikes.ca - good ebikes (bicycles) information and parts



## MitchJi (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi,

A lot of good information and reasonably priced components:
http://www.ebikes.ca/index.shtml

The faq is good:
http://www.ebikes.ca/faq.shtml

Best Wishes,

Mitch


----------

